# How to spend this summer?



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

So the summer is about to come. I'm gonna put aside studying for 1 month then back for preparing my last grade: The 12th one! Well how should I spend my summer? Any idea? I'm gonna stick to some books for sure. But I know I just can't do that all day. And yeah, I'll stick to this board too!
When does summer over there start/end (for students)?
Thanks


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Geeesh, I wish I could be more encouraging for the fun aspect of this one. When I finished 11th grade, I sat around the house, did nothing, finished high school, went to junior college for 2 years, and 5 years later am getting my master's degree; after which I'm going to law school. So If you're over 18, I'd say party your tail end off in Canada where you're legal, and settle down later. If you're not...hang out with your friends, because it's going to be a long ride over the years.

And yeah, what's "summer" again?


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

SUMMER! I can't wait. Here in Canada, we wait while winter and sping sslloowwllyy crawl by until FINALLY we get our 80 degree Summer weather 
The end of May I will be done - yes - 12th grade!!! NO MORE HIGH SCHOOL...

Anyway, what am i gonna do? enjoy being done school....put in more hours at work (the vet clinic) and save for college. also am going to try to finish my novel and get my art website up. PLUS i am going on vacation!

But normal summer days I spend sometimes kayaking (cant wait!) and swimming and hiking and biking and fishing and practice my archery, etc....


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds fun! I have on more year to go. If I can go to the US next year, then nothing to say. But if I can't uh oh! next year's gonna be full of tears and blood. Every student of 12th grade here studies more than 15 hours a day! :S


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You can come to the states and clean my aquariums for me. LOL


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha, how much I'll get  jk
Ha ha, I will not be allowed to work. But if it's small stuff like baby sitting or lawn removing or yay! aquarium cleaning... it should be okay!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You only have one month off for summer? and you study 15 hours a day... um wow!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, 1 month and then the school should summon us back (only for last grade students) And on our last year here in this school, we must study at least 12 to make sure that we can gain entrance to university. Most of the students of my school REALLY want to go to the university. The other left will go abroad


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> The other left will go abroad


 Whats wrong with that Other than costing more? OK I see your point.
Sometimes I wish they werent so easy to get into here. Because of what you just said. Many kids stay lazy all the way through school knowing they still wont have a problem finding a college or university that will take them. Then when they get a job they dont understand what real work is and get frustrated when asked to do some. (Sorry, just my observation from the job I currently have)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

In fact, to many Vietnamese who have just gone to the US as well as European countries, the local education "boosted" them and helped them develope! Vietnamese education is good somehow, but it's sometimes (or most of the time) too harsh and imppractical. Also, boredom is something exists here. You'll follow a program without any preference you can make throughout 12 years! Then when it's "university" time, you have a right to choose! 
One more thing, MOST of the students who are graduated from the university DO NOT have a job! 
So, going and studying abroad opens up many wishes and opportunity for one's future. What you'll get thereafter in VN is, a good job!


----------

